# How to setup a Virtual KVM Switch between Windows and Mac



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Set Up a Virtual KVM (8 web pages).

*Why bother with a pricey hardware-based KVM switch when you can use a virtual KVM switch for free? Not only does a virtual KVM switch not add any more cables, it actually reduces the number of cables you already use. Another advantage a virtual KVM switch has over a physical one is that you can easily use a virtual KVM switch with a system that has a built-in display. So if you are a multiplatform user who might benefit from the space-saving abilities of a virtual KVM switch, read on for a detailed guide for how to set one up between your Mac and Windows systems.

What exactly is a virtual KVM switch? Essentially it is just remote access software that is used over a local network connection instead of remotely over the Internet. In the examples we provide in this how-to guide, we utilize two different types of remote connections. For our first scenario we use a Virtual Network Computing (VNC) application. For our second we actually use Windows' own built-in Remote Desktop Connection conduit. If you are already familiar with remotely connecting to another computer, you should feel right at home with a virtual KVM switch.*

-- Tom


----------

